# Peadophiles and sex offenders "should" be allowed to adopt and care for kids.



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm sorry but **** this! Read this and filled with rage:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/conservative/8201521/Sex-offenders-including-paedophiles-should-be-allowed-to-adopt-Theresa-May-told.html

if it's tl;dr for anyone:

An academic believes not allowed peadophiles to adopt children is a "breach of their human rights".

I'm done with people at times


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

No sane person would ever suggest this surely..


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

It will never happen - no Home Secretary will want to go down in history as the one who signed in this pish-boiling exercise in idiocy.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't even find any sort of remotely positive angle to look at this proposal...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No, no they should not.

But, peadophiles have something broken in their brain. When most people age, the people they are attracted to (be that the opposite or the same sex) also age. For some reason peadophiles are stuck with being attracted to pre-puedescent being attractive.

It is not curable, it is not fixable. Some never act because they KNOW it is wrong. Some commit vile acts to satisfy themselves, but under NO circumstance should they be able to adopt children. That is like giving an recovering alcoholic the option of having a vodka every morning.

What utter morons are even suggesting this????

Oh wait, it's a politician. Perhaps we should all go round and slap her repeatedly. No, wait.......... maybe she should be made to shack up with a wife beater for a few months and then see if she changes her opinion.

This is as vile as those Labour MPs who endorsed PIE


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> No, no they should not.
> 
> But, peadophiles have something broken in their brain. When most people age, the people they are attracted to (be that the opposite or the same sex) also age. For some reason peadophiles are stuck with being attracted to pre-puedescent being attractive.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this. I do believe on some level that people cannot help their peadophilic tendencies mentally due to some disruption in the brain(doesn't make it right) but to give risk to any child no matter how 'recovered' they may seem is just disgraceful. The fact that the person is an actual. 'Paedophile' means they have acted on their urges in the past so cannot be trusted not one iota. Disgraceful idea imo


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's my academic opinion. Peados should be hung end of


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Here's my academic opinion. Peados should be hung end of


This


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Here's my academic opinion. Peados should be hung end of


I actually worked with so many different 'types' of people over the years in England when a Health and Social Care worker...I worked with drug addicts, alcoholics,homeless,physically and mentally disabled,murderers, 'former' career criminals and rapists and pedo's....I had to make a written report on a man who said he felt he was a danger to kids again,that he hates himself and doesn't want to act it out again,but thinks he will when he gets the chance.He was crying and in a real mess (I can see through bull**** mess by the way). I had to report him and as far as I was told he admitted the conversation and was institutionalized again. I did not last long in that particular job as working with that 'type'of person never sat right with me...Despite the fact that I understand and know it is a sickness,and that many men and women are tortured by it- it is still horrific by nature and agree almost with what you say......maybe not hanging, but some form of 'death penalty!! A ploite one, haha- if there is such a thing....

They NEVER recover and are a danger.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> An academic believes not allowed peadophiles to adopt children is a "breach of their human rights".


well i dont give two fcuks about a peadophilles human rights !!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ARE YOU BARJING FCUKING MAD!!!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> ARE YOU BARJING FCUKING MAD!!!


what because i dont give a Fcuk about a peados human rights ???



> An academic believes not allowed peadophiles to adopt children is a "breach of their human rights".
> 
> well i dont give two fcuks about a peadophilles human rights !!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

In my ideal world Peadophiles and Rapist should be castrated in public, also some politicians should be hanged.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Would the clown of a woman who suggested this happens be okay with having a peado look after her children should she decide to go on a night out?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Won't happen. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't worry about foster parents, far and away the majority of peadophiles get access to kids the good old natural way........by fathering them!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Human rights my ass!! Any peado or serial killer the likes of Brady etc give up all their human rights when they do what they do. Why are their human rights more valuable than their victims?

Yes they are broken in the head, but until we know how to fix it they should be locked up in a dark hole, castrated and only fed porridge and water.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

John Andrew said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I come from a time and a place where we underst....
> 
> EDIT: Vitriolic bile deleted.


Are you drunk?

First off you came from a time were child abuse was brushed under the carpet and there was no support for victims so it wasn't the moral golden age. Second I don't know why you reference homosexuality in a thread about paedophiles. Homosexuals aren't perverts, they're homosexuals.

Also Aids isn't spread by the homosexual community, its spread by non-protective sex and needle sharing practices. The biggest spread of aids is through heterosexual sex in Africa at the moment. Homosexuals have a higher infection rate in the west but their overall sample range is much smaller compared to heterosexuals


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

romper stomper said:


> well i dont give two fcuks about a peadophilles human rights !!


oh my we agree on something!


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is this woman a paedo by any chance?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> In my ideal world Peadophiles and Rapist should be castrated in public, also some politicians should be hanged.


No not in an ideal world. Do you know how many women call rape for attention and revenge? Its a fair few. Why should innocent men suffer for thr actions of others. The law is not accurate enough to be able to dictate and hand out such invasive punishments. Thats why we stopped the death penalty, because the law is **** and innocent people were being murdered.

its odd how uk-m members condone that as long as its done by people on power, but if its the average man its unnacceptable.

And we shant mention the little paedophile rings and other sordid activity that goes on amongst our elite leaders, we dont want the realisation that the government are the biggest of hypocrites


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> No not in an ideal world. Do you know how many women call rape for attention and revenge? Its a fair few. Why should innocent men suffer for thr actions of others. The law is not accurate enough to be able to dictate and hand out such invasive punishments. Thats why we stopped the death penalty, because the law is **** and innocent people were being murdered.
> 
> its odd how uk-m members condone that as long as its done by people on power, but if its the average man its unnacceptable.
> 
> And we shant mention the little paedophile rings and other sordid activity that goes on amongst our elite leaders.


In my ideal world we would have done this just with 100% proven guiltiness


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> In my ideal world we would have done this just with 100% proven guiltiness


Thats impossible though mate. Plus rape isnt always open and shut case. If an 19 year sleeps with a 15 year old thats statutory rape regardless of if she has been the local bike since the age of 12 and had 3 abortions and engaged 5 times. Should that 19 year old be castrated or hung or banned from adopting a child when he is 35 and married?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Thats impossible though mate. Plus rape isnt always open and shut case. If an 19 year sleeps with a 15 year old thats statutory rape regardless of if she has been the local bike since the age of 12 and had 3 abortions and engaged 5 times. Should that 19 year old be castrated or hung or banned from adopting a child when he is 35 and married?


Exactly, as it's going never to happen people will be hanged or castrated by the law (at least in this country) that's why I said "in my ideal world"

There is too many variables as you say, cases are very different and it's not always possible to define a guiltiness

About your example yes he should not be allowed to adopt a child, rape is rape, it doesn't get less bad because she was the "local bike"

A woman can f*ck with 1000 men if she agree but if the same woman get raped it does not really matter how "freedomly" she use to live


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Exactly, as it's going never to happen people will be hanged or castrated by the law (at least in this country) that's why I said "in my ideal world"
> 
> There is too many variables as you say, cases are very different and it's not always possible to define a guiltiness
> 
> ...


I think you missed the point mate its rape by law even if the girl freely opened her legs for him.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I think you missed the point mate its rape by law even if the girl freely opened her legs for him.


You are right, my bad, if she freely open legs for him I would say let them be, unfortunately the law not always right


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gummyp said:


> Are you drunk?
> 
> First off you came from a time were child abuse was brushed under the carpet and there was no support for victims so it wasn't the moral golden age. Second I don't know why you reference homosexuality in a thread about paedophiles. Homosexuals aren't perverts, they're homosexuals.
> 
> Also Aids isn't spread by the homosexual community, its spread by non-protective sex and needle sharing practices. The biggest spread of aids is through heterosexual sex in Africa at the moment. Homosexuals have a higher infection rate in the west but their overall sample range is much smaller compared to heterosexuals


Here bloody here!!!! the guy talks utter ****e half the time..he doesn't like gay men, or western women ( they are all untrained misbehaving minions) he thinks they still belong in the kitchen and bedroom...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I think you missed the point mate its rape by law even if the girl freely opened her legs for him.


If she freely opened her legs...then changed her mind and said no......if he carries on it's still rape, this is where it can all get complex.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

John Andrew said:


> Total lies! The Aids virus cannot l
> 
> EDIT: blah blah blah - more vitriolic uneducated, bigoted bile deleted


You really need to understand this is 2014, it saddens me to see an uneducated old man


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> If she freely opened her legs...then changed her mind and said no......if he carries on it's still rape, this is where it can all get complex.


Completely agree, if she change mind for how frustrating may be man HAS TO STOP.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Duppy said:


> You really need to understand this is 2014


THIS:thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Duppy said:


> You really need to understand this is 2014, it saddens me to see an uneducated old man


Pretty sure you won't be seeing him much longer....good riddance to the ****ing bigot!


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Double J said:


> Pretty sure you won't be seeing him much longer....good riddance to the ****ing bigot!


And they said wisdom come with age :no:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

John Andrew said:


> Total lies! The Aids virus cannot live outside the lining of the wall of the anus. Homosexuals are perverts, always have been and always will be. You attempt to coerce others into acceptance that you merely have an alternate lifestyle.
> 
> Blah blah blah
> 
> John


John this post is ridiculous and archaic. I have honestly lost a lot of respect for someone I thought was a stand up member of the forum.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I think they should be arrested and sent to my holding cell here in belfast(my garage) then everytime we have a riot we could release a peado into the middle and the two communities could come together to rip a peado apart it would be a great step forward in cross community relations.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

John Andrew said:


> I have more education and life experience than you will ever know.
> 
> EDIT: IDOT POST DELETED


Well it certainly doesn't sound like you are educated. You don't even seem to understand the difference between hiv and aids. One being a virus and the other a collection of symptoms.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

John Andrew said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I come from a time and a place where we understood
> 
> EDIT: BIGOTED NONSENSE DELETED - UK-M DOESN'T NEED THIS [email protected] OR THE PERSON THAT POSTED IT


you came from a time and place where there was widespread systematic abuse going on all over the uk

not even gonna bother trying to argue against your unpleasent homophobia as your obviously a bit mental


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

[quote=John Andrew;4856573

EDIT: NOT GIVING CREDENCE TO ANY OF HIS POSTS


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Aww f.uck another thread down the drain , i couldnt give two f.ucks where the aids virus lives or whether you all like to tongue each others ears,

the thread was about peadoes not this sh.ite


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

And f.uck me, you all do like to jump on the band wagon ,single someone and have a go

I dont agree with john at allbut trying to make it personal is ****e ,


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

johnnya said:


> And f.uck me, you all do like to jump on the band wagon ,single someone and have a go
> 
> I dont agree with john at allbut trying to make it personal is ****e ,


He singled himself out with his uneducated drivel. One topic always leads to another in any conversation...


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

PaulB said:


> He singled himself out with his uneducated drivel. One topic always leads to another in any conversation...


yes he did without a doubt and the reason i didnt say anything was, enough had been said already.

Im fully aware one thing leads to another but f.ck me they all love to get a bit personal.

If you all gang up on me im away training and will reply later.... :thumb:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

johnnya said:


> yes he did without a doubt and the reason i didnt say anything was, enough had been said already.
> 
> Im fully aware one thing leads to another but f.ck me they all love to get a bit personal.


Topics like this always get people fired up lol. He's been banned now anyway.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Speechless!!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised if the paedophile point has been exaggerated for the purpose of this article.

As for taking away a blanket punishment for sex offenders... Perhaps there is merit in that in some circumstances.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Once you commit a crime which causes misery and suffering upon another human being or beings you forfeit your rights as a human being...

You should be offered support and counselling from mental health specialists but you are no longer in the same category as the general public.

Remember some people who interfere with children may have been a victim of this at some point in their own lives, these people could still be reached but still should not be trusted around children.

As for the ones who are just genuinely sick and evil right down to DNA level should have all rights suspended, if you become inhuman well then we treat you as such.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

There was an organisation started in the 70's called the Paedophile Information Exchange ( google it ) who were defended and supported by amongst others, Harriet Harman (Labour Party). In 2013 the Home office ordered an inquiry into suggestions that the PIE was supported (financially and legally) by the Labour Party.

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/paedophile-rights-campaign-still-causing-stink-harriet-harman-40-years-1437152

It all boils my pi55 tbh because the government( current and past) is littered with paedophiles, check out Leon Britten as he's back in government in the Autumn.


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Here bloody here!!!! the guy talks utter ****e half the time..he doesn't like gay men, or western women ( they are all untrained misbehaving minions) he thinks they still belong in the kitchen and bedroom...


He can be a bit harsh hahah-totally agree!! But I understand why he doesn't like western women, he lives in Thailand and has yellow fever just like!!

I for one, will never be in a relationship with a western women again- once you go asian, you can never go caucasian haha!

I don't agree that western women are 'untrained minions'. And to say they only belong in the kitchen or bedroom is harsh as fook!! I think they belong in the bathroom too, cleaning the toilet and stuff!! (That was a joke by the way).


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> There is an entire planet filled with humanity. 98% of humans are heterosexual. Our right not to be insulted and disgusted by the actions of a few should come first.


well i would not put it quiet like that - and i broached this in another thread - homosexuality is a sexual orientatuion - and if practiced in private with consenting adults I do not have any problem with.

I personally do not class such as small % of the worlds/ britains population that their sexual orientation as normal behavior or a normal sexual orientation. That I disagree with that , if it was normal a higher of the population would have that orientation. I also believe that many have no real choice in that matter.

I do believe laws to protect people from being bullied for an act that if practiced in private harms no person - but I does not always stay in private dose it - as its has to be more accepted the open it will become - personally find two bearded guys tounging it - it in a crowded city street offensive - but because a whopping 10 % of a populace have that orientation we have to class it as normal.

Right for this cant offend this - cant call charismas Christmas - blackboard offensive - it just gets a little too much

Pedophiles are ill - classed as a physiological flaw/ perversion / mental illness/ form of insanity - and like homosexuals have few choices - I also believe that a small % have a choice ( in that case it's a sexual orientation) and are evil and choose to do it as it has such devastating lifetime affects - what they do - it will be imprinted in their victims minds forever - that giving the perpetrator a higher sexual stimulation - these vile perverts should be tried by the victims and their mothers in private place far away where screams could not be heard.

If one had to try and find any shred of a base for a rights argument then once could find an atomic level thread - the base being that people who were suffering from an illness cannot prove to society that have been cured - Like ex cons stating they will not go back inside - I think the % of those people is higher than 10 % thats for sure !!

Scientists and doctors of the highest order cannot ever prove a person suffering from a physiological / mental disorder / disease is or has been 100 % cured anything less than a guaranteed 100 % is too much of a risk due to the devastating nature it has on victims - suck they can fcuk off on that score for ever in my book- many now know how dangerous they are and now lists and registries are made which is good.

I also think that Pedophiles such be given work placements in places that would assist in their rehabilitation into society - such as places like rugby clubs - boxing clubs - Prisons that would be a good one giving them a constant reminder of where they should be if ever they are assimilated into society - with lock and no key


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

B.I.G said:


> No sane person would ever suggest this surely..


Left wing academics aren't sane.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> No, no they should not.
> 
> But, peadophiles have something broken in their brain. When most people age, the people they are attracted to (be that the opposite or the same sex) also age. For some reason peadophiles are stuck with being attracted to pre-puedescent being attractive.
> 
> ...


hey gym bunny, havn't spoke to you in a while  I sorted my dilemma with chemistry too!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

AleisterCrowley said:


> Left wing academics aren't sane.


you really hate the left wing aha, it's a surprise with you being from the NW, st helens is a labour stronghold to the point of stupidity. personally I'm indifferent.


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Thats impossible though mate. Plus rape isnt always open and shut case. If an 19 year sleeps with a 15 year old thats statutory rape regardless of if she has been the local bike since the age of 12 and had 3 abortions and engaged 5 times. Should that 19 year old be castrated or hung or banned from adopting a child when he is 35 and married?


Consensual sex with a girl of 15 isn't statutory rape. It's classed as sexual activity with a child.

Statutory rape is when the persons involved are 13 or younger whether they consented or not.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

glad that idiot has been banned the disgraceful disgusting man


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Topics like this always get people fired up lol. He's been banned now anyway.


aw well another one to the firing squad:beer:


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Again this just shows that the whole idea of 'human rights' is nothing more than an excuse for those who deserve nothing to achieve something through loop-holes and mentally unstable politicians. Don't get me wrong, people are entitled to live a certain quality of life and we do deserve rights, however, when you break the law in such a way (murder, child abuse etc) then you do not deserve such rights.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Another good reason to stop reading the bloody papers!

The media aren't telling you the truth or the full story.

Whether it's tabloids or broadsheets, lefties or righties etc, they're all in the market of windup merchantry to make money out of our sense of righteous indignation.

Maybe not everyone does it at school; where I went we had a module at GCSE about media, it was almost exclusively about identifying emotive language and realising that it is a tool employed deliberately to polarise readers/watchers. They write this **** specifically to get your back up!

Titillation, controversy and outrageous nonsense sells.

Never in a million years are pedophiles going to be given the right to adopt, no point even reading an article about such farfetched tripe. The average "normal" person with a boatload of love to give isn't considered good enough to adopt in the UK so it's never going to happen.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

What

The

Actual

Fvck

?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I'm sorry but **** this! Read this and filled with rage:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/conservative/8201521/Sex-offenders-including-paedophiles-should-be-allowed-to-adopt-Theresa-May-told.html
> 
> ...


Article is four years old Jimmy


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Against their human rights? as far as im concerned they arent humans and they dont have any fcking rights.. one in each knee cap then one in the head.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> Against their human rights? as far as im concerned they arent humans and they dont have any fcking rights.. one in each knee cap then one in the head.


thats a waste of two good bullets mate


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> Article is four years old Jimmy


I wasn't so much posting it in relevance to like the current time waste, I just thought it was shocking aha


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

you've got more chance of them bringing back hand pistol permits again than that happening.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

rocky dennis said:


> He can be a bit harsh hahah-totally agree!! But I understand why he doesn't like western women, he lives in Thailand and has yellow fever just like!!
> 
> I for one, will never be in a relationship with a western women again- once you go asian, you can never go caucasian haha!
> 
> I don't agree that western women are 'untrained minions'. And to say they only belong in the kitchen or bedroom is harsh as fook!! I think they belong in the bathroom too, cleaning the toilet and stuff!! (That was a joke by the way).


Your jokes are not funny 

It's a personal choice I guess and we are all entitled to that...we could get Into the subject of women over there and why they choose certain western men and why it only appears to be certain'types' of men who end up in such countries lord knows here's been enough documentaries on it. However we can't believe all we read and see portrayed by the media....sighhhh those poor women


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

John Andrew said:


> EDIT: MORE BIGOTRY REMOVED


What a shallow view ....must be awful to be trapped in such a small world. Poor u.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What a shallow view ....must be awful to be trapped in such a small world. Poor u.


you realise he's gone?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Duppy said:


> you realise he's gone?


Yes...but it made me feel better


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes...but it made me feel better


as you were


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Duppy said:


> as you were


Bends....why thank you


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Typical old **** with old fashioned, chauvinistic, non sensical views. Sounds like he's fighting some urges.

Good job with the ban hammer.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't agree with his views; they were silly, but why ban someone because they express distasteful views, it would be a shame to sit and post with people that all share the same views


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe it's a temporary ban?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Maybe it's a temporary ban?


Yeah possibly, I left another forum as they banned every member that wasnt 100% PC. In life everyone is different it would be boring otherwise


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> I don't agree with his views; they were silly, but why ban someone because they express distasteful views, it would be a shame to sit and post with people that all share the same views


I agree with you, everyone has different views on things and thats whats make the forum interesting. It would be a bit boring if everyone agreed and were too PC IMO.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> I don't agree with his views; they were silly, but why ban someone because they express distasteful views, it would be a shame to sit and post with people that all share the same views





SwAn1 said:


> Yeah possibly, I left another forum as they banned every member that wasnt 100% PC. In life everyone is different it would be boring otherwise


I think there is a difference between the overtly PC don't offend anyone view - which I will fight tooth and nail against - and one the spouts ill-informed, bigoted views that verge on hatred. There have been other cases of this as well from this member, but none quite so overt as this.

We live in a democracy and as such while I may not agree with someones view, I would damn well fight for their right to express it. But as with all things there are limits, and boundaries, and these were crossed in this instance.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> I think there is a difference between the overtly PC don't offend anyone view - which I will fight tooth and nail against - and one the spouts ill-informed, bigoted views that verge on hatred. There have been other cases of this as well from this member, but none quite so overt as this.
> 
> We live in a democracy and as such while I may not agree with someones view, I would damn well fight for their right to express it. But as with all things there are limits, and boundaries, and these were crossed in this instance.


Cool its your BBQ


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Once you infringe another's human rights. You lose your own.

A child should be protected until it's an adult. And any adult interfering with this process should be not near them.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Cool its your BBQ


it wasn't my hammer in this case - just my eraser


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I think you missed the point mate its rape by law even if the girl freely opened her legs for him.


Even though she is 15 and technically underage... Rape is rape and where d do you draw the line.. If she is 12 and was willing or 15 and 6months and willing then in the eyes of the law she is still a minor . There has to be a line drawn somewhere and if you fall foul of that I believe you deserve to be punished


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> Even though she is 15 and technically underage... Rape is rape and where d do you draw the line.. If she is 12 and was willing or 15 and 6months and willing then in the eyes of the law she is still a minor . There has to be a line drawn somewhere and if you fall foul of that I believe you deserve to be punished


Just realised what you wrote... I agree with you lol


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Your jokes are not funny
> 
> It's a personal choice I guess and we are all entitled to that...we could get Into the subject of women over there and why they choose certain western men and why it only appears to be certain'types' of men who end up in such countries lord knows here's been enough documentaries on it. However we can't believe all we read and see portrayed by the media....sighhhh those poor women


This makes me sad and ****ed off at what the media does and how it portrays Thai's (and their women).You stated 'women over there',which means all- you're already breaking millions of Thai ladies hearts with that disrespectful sh^tty comment- but then again, you don't truly understand,do you??....The 'certain types' of men that end up in perhaps central Pattaya or red zones in BKK, is a fair judgement- but guess what? That is a small part of Thailand. The 'certain types' I know,are men I fully respect for making the best decision of their lives and leaving their respective '****ty' home countries LOL :lol: Also,I have very little time to educate people who don't know anything about THAILAND... Not red zones or tales of 'types of women who chose types of men'.......And a HUGE wrong when you say these 'poor women'. My God, LOL....Again, can't be [email protected] to educate you.....Best thing people can do in this life is to TRY and talk about things they have FIRST HAND experience of, so they have a better understanding of what facts go on here.....Clearly you know very little about this lovely place- sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ......Anyway, enjoy whatever you do and wherever you do it- that's the most important thing :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

rocky dennis said:


> This makes me sad and ****ed off at what the media does and how it portrays Thai's (and their women).You stated 'women over there',which means all- you're already breaking millions of Thai ladies hearts with that disrespectful sh^tty comment- but then again, you don't truly understand,do you??....The 'certain types' of men that end up in perhaps central Pattaya or red zones in BKK, is a fair judgement- but guess what? That is a small part of Thailand. The 'certain types' I know,are men I fully respect for making the best decision of their lives and leaving their respective '****ty' home countries LOL :lol: Also,I have very little time to educate people who don't know anything about THAILAND... Not red zones or tales of 'types of women who chose types of men'.......And a HUGE wrong when you say these 'poor women'. My God, LOL....Again, can't be [email protected] to educate you.....Best thing people can do in this life is to TRY and talk about things they have FIRST HAND experience of, so they have a better understanding of what facts go on here.....Clearly you know very little about this lovely place- sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ......Anyway, enjoy whatever you do and wherever you do it- that's the most important thing :thumb:


Easy said when ur 'one of those men' I saw on that dreadful documentary!!!

****ty comment? I spent ages trying to word it properly...silly me

Ps..if ur so clever u will know u cannot educate sarcasm...it serves a purpose it was written as intended anyway Ur more likely to educate me by inviting me over for 2 weeks to show me the REAL THAILAND however if u choose to do this u do it at ur own risk..after all I'm a western woman could get messy.


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Easy said when ur 'one of those men' I saw on that dreadful documentary!!!
> 
> ****ty comment? I spent ages trying to word it properly...silly me
> 
> Ps..if ur so clever u will know u cannot educate sarcasm...it serves a purpose it was written as intended anyway Ur more likely to educate me by inviting me over for 2 weeks to show me the REAL THAILAND however if u choose to do this u do it at ur own risk..after all I'm a western woman could get messy.


Ohhhhhhh,dear- thanks for showing me,yet again- what Iam NOT mssing back 'home' :lol:


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

For what its worth i love western women


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

rocky dennis said:


> Ohhhhhhh,dear- thanks for showing me,yet again- what Iam NOT mssing back 'home' :lol:


youll be sorely missed


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> I think there is a difference between the overtly PC don't offend anyone view - which I will fight tooth and nail against - and one the spouts ill-informed, bigoted views that verge on hatred. There have been other cases of this as well from this member, but none quite so overt as this.
> 
> We live in a democracy and as such while I may not agree with someones view, I would damn well fight for their right to express it. But as with all things there are limits, and boundaries, and these were crossed in this instance.


you have a problem with me for whatever reason but i am very glad that you took a stand against that member so thank you


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

execute the lot of them - they serve no purpose and their genes are not useful


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> you really hate the left wing aha


hes not the only one believe me lol.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> execute the lot of them - they serve no purpose and their genes are not useful


Can't half tell where you're from.

But seeing as pedophiles were born with something 'different' in their makeup, then that makes them similar to people born with down syndrome.

Would you want all down syndrome people executed? Hopefully not, Hitler.

What's the difference? The difference is that peadophiles commit horrendous acts against other human beings whilst people with downs generally don't.

If it's not their fault then could you really stand behind your morals and say execute them?

I'm simply probing, that's all.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Btw what if they do serve a useful purpose? Perhaps they're a judge. That's useful for society, right?

And are the paedophile genes definitely going to be passed on? Is that even possible?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Do we have things like ,robbery genes,murder genes,racist genes..I think not..We do however have a common sense of right and wrong..I guess we as "normal adults" have the (rational gene)..You see...Most of us have thought of robbing a bank or have wanted to kill someone,but WE DO NOT..

Pedophiles know perfectly well what they do is wrong therefore if it is proved without doubt they have taken a child's innocents then they should be shot dead,no questions.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone of the older members remember Lost Soul ? He was a popular but controversial member who often had really smart ar5e comments and was good at arguing. Posted loads. You could never beat him into a thread. Well... I remember he posted in a similar discussion how paedophilia was just a taboo like how homosexuality had been a taboo years ago. And that paedophilia would not be a taboo subject in a few years! Honestly absolutley mental he basically admitted being a paedo sympathiser if not one himself.

It was absolutely mental I've never seen such flaming (justified) and he left shortly after. Just made me remember it in this thread. I will try to dig it up if I can maybe in case I'm recalling it incorrectly.


----------



## jim2509 (Dec 30, 2010)

Stupid liberal c*nts..nuff said.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

I ain't no fcuking pedo sympathiser but just a sh1t stirrer.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

im outraged


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

steveb1 said:


> you have a problem with me for whatever reason but i am very glad that you took a stand against that member so thank you


I genuinely have no problem with anyone on here right now.

As mod I have a job to do on the board as part of a team that tend discuss things before action is taken, in whatever form that may be. if people are who they say they are, and don't try to manipulate the system and are not idiots then everything is good to go.


----------



## andaluza (Feb 23, 2014)

omg, that's soo wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Human rights has a double-edged sword, it must protect the rights of all people, even the degenerates. I bet you Ian Huntley has 3 square meals per day, nice soft sheets, wide screen tv, internet access. I think humans rights should be a basic right to live and not be usurped by human privilege, it will only end with a morally questionable outcome.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Prophecy said:


> Can't half tell where you're from.
> 
> But seeing as pedophiles were born with something 'different' in their makeup, then that makes them similar to people born with down syndrome.
> 
> ...


don't you dare compare people with downs syndrome to peadophiles!!

I know lots of people with down syndrome who live vibrant amazing lives and contribute to society in a positive way

Im shocked you would even link them in same sentence


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> don't you dare compare people with downs syndrome to peadophiles!!
> 
> I know lots of people with down syndrome who live vibrant amazing lives and contribute to society in a positive way
> 
> Im shocked you would even link them in same sentence


The comparison was to highlight the abnormalities in their makeup, albeit dissimilar.

But I forgot that people's emotions run too high in these sorts of topics so I'll just leave it there.


----------



## theuppercuts (Jan 27, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Won't happen. Don't worry about it.


most logical post on this whole thread.


----------



## theuppercuts (Jan 27, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> don't you dare compare people with downs syndrome to peadophiles!!
> 
> I know lots of people with down syndrome who live vibrant amazing lives and contribute to society in a positive way
> 
> Im shocked you would even link them in same sentence


Think that they mean that both pedophiles and people who have down syndrome are both disadvantaged by mental development issues. But totally unnecessary to mention.


----------



## theuppercuts (Jan 27, 2014)

Prophecy said:


> The comparison was to highlight the abnormalities in their makeup, albeit dissimilar.
> 
> But I forgot that people's emotions run too high in these sorts of topics so I'll just leave it there.


THE EMOTIONS ON NON BODY BUILDING RELATED THREADS IS TO DAMN HIGH!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

rocky dennis said:


> Ohhhhhhh,dear- thanks for showing me,yet again- what Iam NOT mssing back 'home' :lol:


Lol look we don't want u old retired men at 'home' anyway


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Do we have things like ,robbery genes,murder genes,racist genes..I think not..We do however have a common sense of right and wrong..I guess we as "normal adults" have the (rational gene)..You see...Most of us have thought of robbing a bank or have wanted to kill someone,but WE DO NOT..
> 
> Pedophiles know perfectly well what they do is wrong therefore if it is proved without doubt they have taken a child's innocents then they should be shot dead,no questions.


Actually .there's good argument for a 'rape gene' and anger genes not that unlisted that but just saying.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Actually .there's good argument for a 'rape gene' and anger genes not that unlisted that but just saying.


what's the argument Skye? tell us more


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Prophecy said:


> The comparison was to highlight the abnormalities in their makeup, albeit dissimilar.
> 
> But I forgot that people's emotions run too high in these sorts of topics so I'll just leave it there.


Don't stop there!!!! I'm gutted now....if u were passionate about ur view ur would get back in the ring...lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> what's the argument Skye? tell us more


Lol do.....not....torment......it's Sunday be nice crapper face


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Problem is that people will give absolutely no time to a view that isn't simply 'They're peadophiles; kill them all.'

If it could be proven that peadophiles were the same in every way to you or I and so had no 'peado gene' then I'd wholeheartedly agree and I'd even chip in if possible.

It reminds me of when dogs maul young children. The first thing most people want to do to that dog is kill it, removing any possibility of learning why the dog did what it did and so helping prevent further instances from other dogs.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Lol do.....not....torment......it's Sunday be nice crapper face


I feel hurt you think I would torment


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I feel hurt you think I would torment


One big teasy torment..that's what u are


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> One big teasy torment..that's what u are


is that why you are attracted to me?


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Prophecy said:


> Problem is that people will give absolutely no time to a view that isn't simply 'They're peadophiles; kill them all.'
> 
> If it could be proven that peadophiles were the same in every way to you or I and so had no 'peado gene' then I'd wholeheartedly agree and I'd even chip in if possible.
> 
> It reminds me of when dogs maul young children. The first thing most people want to do to that dog is kill it, removing any possibility of learning why the dog did what it did and so helping prevent further instances from other dogs.


Are you a peado in disguise? Of course they should be killed straight away


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarcJ said:


> Are you a peado in disguise? Of course they should be killed straight away


bit of a barbaric attitude. Stuart Hall would have never given us the magical commentary moments that he did if people like you got their own way


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

MarcJ said:


> Are you a peado in disguise? Of course they should be killed straight away


You didn't think about what I said even for a second, did you?

So if there was a chance of learning why a paedophile did what he did, to prevent further peadophiles committing their acts, you would still just kill him?


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> bit of a barbaric attitude. Stuart Hall would have never given us the magical commentary moments that he did if people like you got their own way


Maybe ill get my own way one day, hopefully it won't be you if your lucky


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Prophecy said:


> You didn't think about what I said even for a second, did you?
> 
> So if there was a chance of learning why a paedophile did what he did, to prevent further peadophiles committing their acts, you would still just kill him?


Absolutely. Why would I wanna learn why a peado finds young children appealing.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

MarcJ said:


> Absolutely. Why would I wanna learn why a peado finds young children appealing.


You're either trolling or you're severely lacking in something.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarcJ said:


> Maybe ill get my own way one day, hopefully it won't be you if your lucky


what wont be me?


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Prophecy said:


> You're either trolling or you're severely lacking in something.


I'm lacking something because I'd rather not find out why someone finds something appealing. Wasting taxpayers money on yet more rubbish.

Plus I'm a troll because I disagree with your opinion? What happened to freedom of speech.


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> what wont be me?


6ft under


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarcJ said:


> I'm lacking something because I'd rather not find out why someone finds something appealing. Wasting taxpayers money on yet more rubbish.
> 
> Plus I'm a troll because I disagree with your opinion? What happened to freedom of speech.


never thought of it like that and can see your point. not like research ever got us anywhere is it


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

MarcJ said:


> I'm lacking something because I'd rather not find out why someone finds something appealing. Wasting taxpayers money on yet more rubbish.
> 
> Plus I'm a troll because I disagree with your opinion? What happened to freedom of speech.


The fact that you don't know why I'm calling you stupid just makes you more stupid.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarcJ said:


> 6ft under


why would I be 6 foot under?


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> never thought of it like that and can see your point. not like research ever got us anywhere is it


You right. Still no cure for cancer is there


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Prophecy said:


> The fact that you don't know why I'm calling you stupid just makes you more stupid.


Does that make you stupid aswel for not believing in my stupid opinion


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarcJ said:


> You right. Still no cure for cancer is there


that's what they want you to think


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarcJ said:


> Does that make you stupid aswel for not believing in my stupid opinion


no that just makes you more stupid than previously


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> no that just makes you more stupid than previously


But not as stupid as you?


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Unwittingly promoting paedophilia and carrying out death threats?

Member of the year.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarcJ said:


> But not as stupid as you?


oh much stupider. off the ****ing chart


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> oh much stupider. off the ****ing chart


Don't hurt my feelings


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarcJ said:


> Don't hurt my feelings


Im sorry, I'll take it back


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> Im sorry, I'll take it back


Thanks chap


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree we should kill all paedo's but the problem is finding them all as they tend to not own up. Maybe a more effective solution to ending paedophilia is to kill all children and sterilise all adults, as that way no acts of paedophilia can ever be committed.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarcJ said:


> Thanks chap


dont mention it, nice to be nice



dtlv said:


> I agree we should kill all paedo's but the problem is finding them all as they tend to not own up. Maybe a more effective solution to ending paedophilia is to kill all children and sterilise all adults, as that way no acts of paedophilia can ever be committed.


or somehow stop children from looking sexy to dirty old men


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

MarcJ said:


> I'm lacking something because I'd rather not find out why someone finds something appealing. Wasting taxpayers money on yet more rubbish.


You should be in charge of world research. I feel you would be brilliant at it. I hate how people have to give their money to that pesky tax funded paedophile research team in the UK.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Prophecy said:


> Funny how peadophiles all have a moustache and glasses. What is it about that look that children find so sexy?


That father Christmas look. The government encourage kids to love father Christmas and to sit on his lap. Read between the lines and open your eyes people.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> That father Christmas look. The government encourage kids to love father Christmas and to sit on his lap. Read between the lines and open your eyes people.


holy shit!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> or somehow stop children from looking sexy to dirty old men


Yes indeed, the dirty flirts. Perhaps until the age of sixteen kids should be kept locked basement dungeons to be kept safe from paedo's. When I have kids this is what I shall be doing.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> holy shit!


I have chosen you to spread my message. Of course now I will be made to dissappear or be found curled up in to a suitcase with my collection of sex toys.


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Shady45 said:


> You should be in charge of world research. I feel you would be brilliant at it. I hate how people have to give their money to that pesky tax funded paedophile research team in the UK.


Thanks for that squire, I feel it would suit my personality brilliantly.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

MarcJ said:


> Thanks for that squire, I feel it would suit my personality brilliantly.


Not a problem. It's always been my passion to be a careers advisor.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

rocky dennis said:


> Ohhhhhhh,dear- thanks for showing me,yet again- what Iam NOT mssing back 'home' :lol:


I guess we're all different. I really do not get the appeal of subservient, passive women. I like women with strength of character, confidence and intelligence. I need (and have) a partner that will stand beside me as an equal as we take on whatever problems life brings us, not one that hides behind me, afraid to express an opinion.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> is that why you are attracted to me?


No...it's coz u try to be black...love a tryer


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Shady45 said:


> Not a problem. It's always been my passion to be a careers advisor.


You'll go far in live, I feel it in my waters


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> No...it's coz u try to be black...love a tryer


you given it any more thought of the tit photos? a nipple will do for now


----------



## Jonezy76 (Sep 13, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned they should be be killed with the most slowly painfull death known !! And the person that suggested it wants the same punishment end off !!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> you given it any more thought of the tit photos? a nipple will do for now


Yes..conclusion being..nah u can't be trusted ash...fingers in all pies u have I can't risk that. Shame tho got great titles no nipples like but oh well


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jonezy76 said:


> As far as I'm concerned they should be be killed with the most slowly painfull death known !! And the person that suggested it wants the same punishment end off !!


There's far too much killing in this thread it's making me feel uneasy


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> There's far too much killing in this thread it's making me feel uneasy


Then maybe you shouldn't enter this thread?

Cracking avi


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MarcJ said:


> Then maybe you shouldn't enter this thread?
> 
> Cracking avi


Erm...how rude!!! Maybe u should stop talking of killing the title is not ' let's talk of killing' now is it.... 

And...thank you kind of u to say so....I would return the compliment but no avi so....I love Southampton


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I think in some cases where the abuse isn't that bad they probably just need an arm round the shoulder and to be told its wrong and to stop it. all this talk of killing people is like we are back in medieval times


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Yes..conclusion being..nah u can't be trusted ash...fingers in all pies u have I can't risk that. Shame tho got great titles no nipples like but oh well


As ash is up to his knuckles in pies and i've not got my fingers in any pie at the moment feel free to share your charms mrs


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Erm...how rude!!! Maybe u should stop talking of killing the title is not ' let's talk of killing' now is it....
> 
> And...thank you kind of u to say so....I would return the compliment but no avi so....I love Southampton


Sorry I never knew there would be many females on this website, so ill take a back seat and stop talking about killing... Just for you :thumb:

I'm still learning so I have no idea how to get a picture up. It's a brilliant little city.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think in some cases where the abuse isn't that bad they probably just need an arm round the shoulder and to be told its wrong and to stop it. all this talk of killing people is like we are back in medieval times


I think you've pretty much nailed it there, as in with minor cases where maybe there wasn't intent or something was just misconstrued.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

husky said:


> As ash is up to his knuckles in pies and i've not got my fingers in any pie at the moment feel free to share your charms mrs


Lol...cheeeeeky ...and it's miz not mrs...u know like an old spinster with no nipples :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MarcJ said:


> Sorry I never knew there would be many females on this website, so ill take a back seat and stop talking about killing... Just for you :thumb:
> 
> I'm still learning so I have no idea how to get a picture up. It's a brilliant little city.


Oh. No what made u think there wouldn't be many females...unfortunately or fortunately as u may prefer there's thousands of us!

Re pic...ashcrapper can help with that he always offers to help ppl get there pic up....bit weird but helpful PM him.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...cheeeeeky ...and it's miz not mrs...u know like an old spinster with no nipples :lol:


lol- Ms, the older the berry the sweeter the juice:tongue:


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh. No what made u think there wouldn't be many females...unfortunately or fortunately as u may prefer there's thousands of us!
> 
> Re pic...ashcrapper can help with that he always offers to help ppl get there pic up....bit weird but helpful PM him.


Most woman should usually be in the kitchen :tongue: of course I'm only joking :thumb:

Is that the guy with a penis entering the ear? Ill drop him a pm


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Marc, may I ask what line of work you're in? I'm really curious to know more about you. In a no **** type way of course, before you track me down and slit my throat for being attracted to a different gender than you.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

husky said:


> lol- Ms, the older the berry the sweeter the juice:tongue:


Omg really?? Someone said that was more related to something else.

Does the HGH on ur top mean..'husky goes hard' ? In the gym


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MarcJ said:


> Most woman should usually be in the kitchen :tongue: of course I'm only joking :thumb:
> 
> Is that the guy with a penis entering the ear? Ill drop him a pm


That's him.. :thumbup1:


----------



## MarcJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Prophecy said:


> Marc, may I ask what line of work you're in? I'm really curious to know more about you. In a no **** type way of course, before you track me down and slit my throat for being attracted to a different gender than you.


Within the shipping industry



Skye666 said:


> That's him.. :thumbup1:


Brilliant :thumbup1: in return ill teach him how to be a black man


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Not giving me much room with that.


----------



## Rathore (Feb 23, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Won't happen. Don't worry about it.


Agreed, they're just tryna sell papers by angering folk.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MarcJ said:


> Within the shipping industry
> 
> Brilliant :thumbup1: in return ill teach him how to be a black man


Lol...please do!!!!


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I guess we're all different. I really do not get the appeal of subservient, passive women. I like women with strength of character, confidence and intelligence. I need (and have) a partner that will stand beside me as an equal as we take on whatever problems life brings us, not one that hides behind me, afraid to express an opinion.


My currrent Chinese GF is not at all like you mentioned,as was my 2 ex Thai GF's before that LOL- the strength of character that I see here is unbelievable and how supportive they are.I really don't understand your hiding comment or indeed your post. My experience tells me that what 99%of westerners believe is incorrect,but there you go. The fact that people who have either the wrong kind of experience or no experience know better then me LOL....Thanks


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol look we don't want u old retired men at 'home' anyway


..................but...........I'm in my 30's and working......Next year,I'm doing my MA here and working at the same time...I can tell you this certainly doesn't feel like retirement hahaha-not easy sometimes


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rocky dennis said:


> ..................but...........I'm in my 30's and working......Next year,I'm doing my MA here and working at the same time...I can tell you this certainly doesn't feel like retirement hahaha-not easy sometimes


have you ever had a go of those ladies who have a penis?


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

cudnt believe my eyes when i saw this..... just wondering is there any way to protest about this totally ridiculous idea by Helen Reece.......


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> have you ever had a go of those ladies who have a penis?


LOL-not for me,I'm not really into 'Chicks with Dicks'

And you?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rocky dennis said:


> LOL-not for me,I'm not really into 'Chicks with Dicks'
> 
> And you?


never had the opportunity mate. married now so too late


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> never had the opportunity mate. married now so too late


Never say never.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Does everyone realise this was from 2010?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Does everyone realise this was from 2010?


I did notice that mate yes. But people only become more stupid nowadays as time goes on so its probably still very valid.


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> never had the opportunity mate. married now so too late


Married...... meaning faithful and a good lad in marriage? My guess is you're not a player- 'married now so too late' suggests you don't fook around....I taught 2 last year at university- total stunners, very beautiful but they were indeed 'chicks with dicks' LOL- some are obvious, but some it's hard to believe....Fookin' freaks me out a little and I've been here for years


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

.....true :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rocky dennis said:


> Married...... meaning faithful and a good lad in marriage? My guess is you're not a player- 'married now so too late' suggests you don't fook around....I taught 2 last year at university- total stunners, very beautiful but they were indeed 'chicks with dicks' LOL- some are obvious, but some it's hard to believe....Fookin' freaks me out a little and I've been here for years


I'm not a ****, not sure about the player business. Thought the point of being married was to not **** about but I may be a bit old fashioned


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm not a ****, not sure about the player business. Thought the point of being married was to not **** about but I may be a bit old fashioned


Good for you then- I don't think it's old fashioned at all


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rocky dennis said:


> Good for you then- I don't think it's old fashioned at all


thanks mate, plus shagging prostitutes doesn't count as cheating anyway


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks mate, plus shagging prostitutes doesn't count as cheating anyway


 :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks mate, plus shagging prostitutes doesn't count as cheating anyway


its only cheating if your eating and who goes down on a prostitute anyway


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> its only cheating if your eating and who goes down on a prostitute anyway


good point, well made


----------

